# Venice Airport pick up with MH



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My sister is coming in to Marco Polo Airport on Monday week.

I want to just drive by and pick up rather than parking.

Is that possible? 2.7m high, 6.2m long.

Thanks.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't remember any height barriers, but the last time we were there we were in a car

alan

PS a quick look on street view on google maps shows some car parks without height bars, just a quick look not checked everywhere


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Alan, I'll have a look on street view when I get decent WiFi.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> My sister is coming in to Marco Polo Airport on Monday week.
> 
> I want to just drive by and pick up rather than parking.
> 
> ...


Jean

I usually contact the airport direct for definitive and up-to-date info, which I did for Beauvais and Rennes this year. Info was good even if only CP without barrier at Beauvais was 800m from terminal.

However that will not give you the info on where to park while waiting to get your sister's call that she is in the pick-up area, ready and waiting.

Geoff


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Picked up the kids there, but am talking some 12 years ago.

We were then in a high top VW. I expected problems but the access to pick up worked ok. I made sure they were out and ready before I moved in.

Regards

p-c


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

An update on this - I contacted Marco Polo with my dimensions and they said Parking 2 for my size. (only authorised vehicles were allowed to drive through directly in front of the exits)

Found it no problem but looking for a spot I see my route takes me under a walkway canopy that's saying - is it 2.6 or 2.8m? I had to get out n walk forward to see.

2.8m - which should do me (at 2.7) but I'm remembering that no-one is quite sure if the given height includes such protruberances at skylights etc.

Meanwhile there are a few tooting vehicles behind me so I have to turn off, against the direction arrows and skirting these awful concrete log things that were not designed to take that direction of turn....

Anyway, I found a space with a bit of hatching behind that I managed to get into.

6? for 2hrs so no pressure - just as well as it took forever for my sister to reclaim her baggage.

When we got back to the van she was able to guide me under the canopy and apparently I'd a good foot or so of clearance so that's good to know.


----------

